# i have two phantom drives in this pc on windows 10



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 30, 2015)

i looked in this pc and found two drives I and J they have 0 free space and o used space. they don't show up in disk management and not on device manager either. if i click on them they want me to format them. so what are they and how can i get rid of them?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 31, 2015)

is there any body that can help?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 31, 2015)

So they show up under file explorer? Take a screen shot

Card reader? Or printer with a card reader


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 31, 2015)

Jetster said:


> So they show up under file explorer? Take a screen shot
> 
> Card reader? Or printer with a card reader



going to bank on card reader


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 31, 2015)

skellattarr said:


> i looked in this pc and found two drives I and J they have 0 free space and o used space. they don't show up in disk management and not on device manager either. if i click on them they want me to format them. so what are they and how can i get rid of them?




Are they physical drives, that have not yet been initiated?
Are they logical partitions, created as backups?
Are they actually physically connected to an HDD or SSD?
Are they virtual disc drives (think magic disk, or the like)?


Without a lot more information all was can do is stab in the dark at what may be a simple problem.


Edit:
@Solaris17 has a point there as well.  Some card readers do that as well.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 31, 2015)

A screenshot of File Explorer as well as Disk Management would be helpful.

These could also be drives or portions of drives that have been encrypted.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 31, 2015)

hi and thanks for all the replies. how do i take a screen shot and how do i post it?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Windows Key + Prnt Scrn button at the same time will create a screenshot for you under Pictures/Screenshots.  Then click the upload file button to the right of the Post Reply button and select the screenshot.


----------



## PCGamerDR (Oct 31, 2015)

You could also right click "My PC" and click Manage, then click Disk Management under Storage to see what they are.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2015)

Do you have card reader ?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Nov 1, 2015)

yep on my printer but I tested by turning printer on-off several times to see if it would happen again but it didn't. i wonder if it has something to do with Acronis secure zone because secure zone disappeared once then came back after reboot


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 1, 2015)

skellattarr said:


> yep on my printer but I tested by turning printer on-off several times to see if it would happen again but it didn't. i wonder if it has something to do with Acronis secure zone because secure zone disappeared once then came back after reboot



You sure you do not have any card readers in your case or on any kind of dock? Just making sure...
Try un-plugging your printers usb cable, if it has one. Could, maybe, be seeing reader when off.

Check device manger for corresponding drive letter/ids and check the device info.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Nov 1, 2015)

i fixed it it was acronis secure zone that was doing it i whent into acronis true image and deleted my backups in sz then i deleted sz rebooted all phantom drives are gone


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 1, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> Do you have card reader ?


This. Many card readers and external media devices will occupy a drive letter, much like a optical media drive. I've seen some machines with as many as 6 drives dedicated to just a card reader alone.


----------

